# [CLOSED, stopped crafting]Lily is crafting PURPLE HYACINTH CROWN



## iRaiin (May 17, 2020)

Hi there! Lily is crafting the *Purple Hyacinth Crown*. If you'd like to stop by to pick up the recipe, please post here and I'll PM you with the DODO Code ^_^
There are *free DIY recipes and items to the right of entrance* into Island. You are welcome to take any you'd like.

Notes: I'll only accept two individuals at a time, to keep gaming smooth for everyone. *Please follow me once you enter the Island* 

*If I like'd your post*, it means you've been accepted and will receive a DODO code shortly.
*If I love'd your post*, it means you have already visited and left (just so everyone knows how many people are ahead of them)
Tips are appreciated, but definitely not necessary.


----------



## Darkina (May 17, 2020)

May I please come by?


----------



## lumineerin (May 17, 2020)

I’d love to come by, please!! 
Thank you so much!!


----------



## kookey (May 17, 2020)

Interested! Thank you


----------



## wvyknee (May 17, 2020)

Hello I'd love to come!


----------



## mayorsam17 (May 17, 2020)

Interested!


----------



## Arabelle (May 17, 2020)

Could i stop by please? c:


----------



## OLoveLy (May 17, 2020)

May I come too, please ? ^^


----------



## Quack (May 17, 2020)

May I visit? Thank you


----------



## armored_raven (May 17, 2020)

I'd love to visit if you're still taking people


----------



## iRaiin (May 17, 2020)

Hi everyone, thanks for your patience! I will get to you as soon as possible!


----------



## nammie (May 17, 2020)

Id love to drop by!


----------



## Hanami (May 17, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## ConiBear (May 17, 2020)

can i come visit?


----------



## drchoo (May 17, 2020)

Would like to visit!


----------



## Applebunny (May 17, 2020)

May I come please?


----------



## bluemusicgrl (May 17, 2020)

If there's room, I'd love to visit


----------



## iRaiin (May 17, 2020)

Hi everyone, thank you so much for your interest! *I'm going to close it now*, but everyone who posted before this post will still be given a DODO code to visit! I may reopen later if she's still crafting.


----------



## iRaiin (May 17, 2020)

*OPEN AGAIN!*

Okay I finished the first round! Lily is still crafting so I'm taking visitors again! If you have spare DIYs/items you want to get rid of, feel free to add it to the pile that I have. It's what others have been doing! We've made kind of like a "sharing pool" haha


----------



## Kaey (May 17, 2020)

I'm interested in coming  thanks!


----------



## leohyrule (May 17, 2020)

Could I come by?


----------



## iRaiin (May 17, 2020)

*Friendly Reminder: *taking two visitors at a time*

Like'd post* means you're accepted and will get a DODO code shortly.
*Love'd post* means you visited and left (so others know how many are ahead of them)

Feel free to drop spare DIYs/items on the pile, to share with others. If you want to leave a tip, please drop it by Lily's house, thanks so much!


----------



## Harper7685 (May 17, 2020)

Interested


----------



## Aluxia (May 17, 2020)

May I come by?


----------



## jo_electric (May 17, 2020)

Hi I’m interested


----------



## RosaDaFirenze (May 17, 2020)

I would love to stop by if you don't mind.


----------



## lackless (May 17, 2020)

I would love to come by if this is still ongoing!


----------



## cherryblossoms (May 17, 2020)

hi could I come? thanks!!


----------



## Laureline (May 17, 2020)

If she still crafting, I’d like to stop by ^^


----------



## iRaiin (May 17, 2020)

Hey all, I'm sorry to say that *Lily has stopped crafting* >_< Thank you to all who were interested and stopped by!


----------

